# Ghost colour variations



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 7, 2020)

*The variation in ghost colouration is one of the things that makes me love them so much. These are three of the females we are holding back from our oothecae. They all came from the same ootheca and have been kept together under the same conditions.*


----------



## MantisMart (Sep 7, 2020)

So awesome! Ive always wanted a green ghost!


----------



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 7, 2020)

A little hint. If you get a light coloured ghost and keep them slightly more humid (misting every day) they are more likely to turn out green as an adult if they are female.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 7, 2020)

Actually it has nothing to do with that, it’s completely random. I’ve tested it.


----------



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 8, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Actually it has nothing to do with that, it’s completely random. I’ve tested it.


That’s very interesting. How big was your group that you studied?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 8, 2020)

5 mantids, all light colored except 1 dark. Left the dark with high humidity and it didn’t change color. The others stayed yellows and brown.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 8, 2020)

I've experimented too.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 8, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I've experimented too.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


What were your findings?



MrGhostMantis said:


> 5 mantids, all light colored except 1 dark. Left the dark with high humidity and it didn’t change color. The others stayed yellows and brown.


Hardly a large enough sample group to completely rule it out though, plus you would need a control group to compare your findings against. I’m not saying I’m definitely right in any sense, but important to keep open when it hasn’t been empirically proven either way  also this may actually be more proof that they need the green genes for it to happen rather than a proof against light colour mantids turning green with higher humidity.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh, I also kept a L4 green to adult last year and she turned brown at 80% humidity. I know @MantisGirl13 has experimented with whole ooths though and that’s what I’m doing in a month or so.


----------



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 8, 2020)

I'll be interested to see the outcome. I'm currently doing an experiment with a change in perch colouration with a whole ootheca too. Not in any way big enough to actually prove anything but interesting nonetheless. I'd love to hear from @MantisGirl13about her results.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh, also saw a post on FB that showed 30 ghosts kept together under the same conditions in a rainbow of colors.


----------



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 8, 2020)

oh yeah absolutely, but that why I said that there's most likely a genetic component. All I am arguing is that there is possibly an environmental component too. Obviously none of the stuff we have talked about actually proves anything. So many variables that haven't been brought into consideration.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 8, 2020)

It could depend on light, heat, humidity, decor, food, enclosure size, anything!


----------



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 8, 2020)

Absolutely the point I’m making


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 8, 2020)

Makes sense I guess. I could vary feeders next round of ghosts along with temp and humidity.


----------



## Ax55 (Sep 8, 2020)

I once had a ghost that would completely change colors between molts. It went between green, gold/yellow, and then brown. It ended up staying in a gold/yellow color as an adult.


----------



## Gaylordlizard (Sep 22, 2020)

Your ghost mantis are stunning. I hope to raise a ghost mantis next and would be amazed at any of these colors honestly.

Question: are you using a dslr camera or your phone? The images look very sharp and clear


----------



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 22, 2020)

Gaylordlizard said:


> Your ghost mantis are stunning. I hope to raise a ghost mantis next and would be amazed at any of these colors honestly.
> 
> Question: are you using a dslr camera or your phone? The images look very sharp and clear


Thank you! And it’s actually just my IPhone XS. I’ve had it for a while and have only just really started to realise how good the camera is. 
 

Glad you like them


----------



## Gaylordlizard (Sep 23, 2020)

Iconic Inverts said:


> Thank you! And it’s actually just my IPhone XS. I’ve had it for a while and have only just really started to realise how good the camera is.
> 
> 
> Glad you like them


Nice, my android could never lol.


----------



## Iconic Inverts (Sep 23, 2020)

Gaylordlizard said:


> Nice, my android could never lol.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gaylordlizard said:


> Nice, my android could never lol.


What phone do you have? I got a clip on macro lens for my Samsung and it takes pretty good photos.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Gaylordlizard (Sep 23, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> What phone do you have? I got a clip on macro lens for my Samsung and it takes pretty good photos.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


LG v30. Cool, how much was it?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 25, 2020)

Gaylordlizard said:


> LG v30. Cool, how much was it?


I got it for my birthday, but it wasn't more than $30.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ChitandChat (Oct 3, 2020)

All three are pretty ladies! Can't wait to see what color my ghost will be


----------

